# 10 gallon tank mates(:



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey so i got a 10 gallon today..  Can i house 1 betta male, 5 neon tetras, 5 white clouds, and 2 guppies in it? If not, what if i take the betta male out of the community and keep him where he's been (2.5 Gallon tank)? will the neons, white clouds, and guppies be okay? Help please? Theres a sale for $1 per fish at my store and idk when it'll end!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Go here, http://www.aqadvisor.com/ enter your tank type, filter ect into the boxes, choose your fish and nuber of fish, add them to the right side by clicking the button, then submit to find out what you can have.

No matter what the site says though you need to change the water more. =]


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

I did&i put in... 5 neons, 5 white clouds, and 2 guppies. 104% stocking, 118% filter capacity. Am I good?


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

uuummm.. you're over 100% on stocking. XD

100% is usually maxmum capacity for anything. =]

I'd take it down a little. =] Pick your favorite fish out of your options and try with just those and the betta. =]

Also a tip: guppies might bet bullied or attacked by bettas because of they're colorful fancy tails. So they're not the best tankmates. =] If you get rid of the guppies you might be at or just under 100% =]


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

just barely though right? Haha only 4%?(x


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

well yeah but even though it's just barely over you'd have to change your water a lot even if it was cycled! like 50% twice or three times a week. =/ If you're up for all that maitenence cool. =] I just wouldn't be up to it. (I'm REALLY lazy. =P)

I think if you want guppies you should dedicate a tank to just them! =] That way there'd be no threat of fin loss due to nipping, and then you could have many more! They come in such a wide variety of colors too so it'd be a really diverse tank! =]

Also I might be wrong but don't they prefer different water parameters than bettas?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a very conservative calculator. You should not put more than 8 fish in there. The numbers you gave are way too many fish. Please see our sticky on stocking.


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

Well i have a 5.5 Gallon still, i think ill dedicate that to my betta. haha I might just... keep the neons and white clouds and take one guppy out.? sound good?


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

i see.. i'll take that into consideration and adjust accordingly. THanks!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like your idea of dedicating your 5.5 to your betta and housing a community elsewhere! =]


----------



## pompeaches (Jul 21, 2010)

ya the guppies are not a good idea!! and with a 5.5 gallon tank that is way too many. 

I have a 10 gallon with 1 betta, 6 neon tetras, 3 otos, and a snail and it works just fine. as a general rule, you dont want any fish that is colorful or has flowy tails that a betta could mistake for another betta. I even had 2 hatchet fish that i tried and my betta would just not stop flaring and wouldnt leave them alone. 

for a tank that works, you want each type of fish to have a dedicated level of the tank: for the betta, the top; for the tetras, the middle; and for the otos, the bottom along with the snail. this way no one is in anyone else's territory. 

for you, i would suggest 1 betta with 3 tetras, especially with only a 5.5 gallon. overstocking could kill all your fish


----------

